# xp4



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i just bought an xp4 and i cant find the impellar anywhere do they hide it in the filtre or in another packedge somewhere .


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

is it already in the filter...? It should come assembled.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

no i opend the compartmenet and there is no impellar in it


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

where the motor is


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

You looking in the round compartment on the underside of the motor/lid? If thats true, you bought a bogus filter .


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

is ok i got it from a fish store just gotta make a trek to the store , she pulled it out of the box showing me it wonder if she nocked it out


----------



## Tanks 4 Tots (Apr 21, 2010)

look in the diagram here http://www.aquatichouse.com/FILTRATION MENU_files/Filstar.asp

Never mind...(man I'm just too slow at posting...)

Dean


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

well got realy lucky there was a peace of paper in the box that said phone this number if anyproblems so i did there sending me an impellar and ai finaly got a hold of the petstore that i got it from they swiped an impellar out of another xp4 and gave it to me now i will have an extra impellar worked out for the best


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Just a note about XP filters. Don't put the white polishing filter thing in the top basket. It tends to get sucked on to the impeller and it cuts off the flow dramatically. At least that is what we found with our XP3s. We eventually just got rid of the white filter piece. They are great filters otherwise.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i've been using my xp1 for years, thing has never broke down and the impeller is still doing awesome. Due to only have one basket, i keep my polisher for the last stage. I dont think xp1's have issues with the polishing pads getting sucked in.

But with an xp3, probably best to place the polisher before the bio media anyways, it'll definately need less maintnence


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

so i have the xp4.fluval405 and a aquaclear 70 running i have 25 fish in the 80g is that sufficient filtration ?


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've personally never had a problem with the white filter being sucked in, and I have it in the final stage....do you have the lid on the final basket? If not that's probably your problem right there


----------

